
Bernie Sanders’s BEZOS bill takes aim at how Amazon pays workers - HillaryBriss
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/9/5/17822810/bernie-sanders-bill-bezos-amazon-ro-khanna
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17919329)

125+ comments

